# WES payment



## honeybee21 (Feb 4, 2016)

My question today is about the payment modes for WES.:juggle:

As I use only a debit card, I could not use the Credit Card option. Instead, I chose Western Union money Transfer. My worries have begun since then..:fingerscrossed:

The final PDF that appeared specified that I need to print it and take it to the bank. On it they have specified that the money will be given in USD (selected USD as I could not find CAD in the list) and will be transferred to World Education Services Inc, instead of the "World Education Services, Carlton road" branch the beneficiary is listed as "300-3680 Uptown, Victoria,British Columbia ,V8Z 0B9". Who the hell is this? 

I am **** scared that my payment may be going to some other branch and when I send my documents to Carlton road address; I would be told that they haven't received my payment!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

First of all, WES are not located on Carlton Road, they are located on Carlton Street.

Second, that address in Vancouver is the Western Union head office. A two second Google search would have told you this.


----------



## honeybee21 (Feb 4, 2016)

colchar said:


> First of all, WES are not located on Carlton Road, they are located on Carlton Street.
> 
> Second, that address in Vancouver is the Western Union head office. A two second Google search would have told you this.


So I am on the right track probably.


----------

